# Manwhore



## zhanning

I'm having trouble translating this word into German. Manwhore here doesn't mean a literal whore, but a male who is (shamelessly) promiscuous, and isn't necessarily offensive. Is there a German slang equivalent?


----------



## Kurtchen

Hmm, uh... _(der) Weiberheld_? That's more the aggressive, hustling player type, though. Sounds more like a badge of honor, unlike manwhore, which, I think denotes sluttiness. Better wait for others to chime in


----------



## zhanning

Manwhore can be a badge of pride, but it doesn't imply being a hustler necessarily.


----------



## Persertiger

Weiberheld trifft es ganz gut. Evtl. auch Schürzenjäger, wobei der nicht immer erfolgreich sein muss auf seiner Jagd.  Am besten gefällt mir: Don Juan


----------



## Gernot Back

Both _Weiberheld _and _Schürzenjäger _sound, as if they both were after women necessarily. Manwhore, however, does'nt imply this at all, or does it? So why not call such a guy a _Flittchen _in German, just like the female counterpart?

Another word comes to my mind: _Schwerenöter_!


----------



## Thomas W.

Is the expression "manwhore" not reserved for homosexual men? This would rule "Schürzenjäger", "Weiberheld", "Don Juan", "Schwerenöter" etc out, and the only suggestion from above that would fit in this context is "Flittchen" (which I have however never read or heard in this context).


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> the only suggestion from above that would fit in this context is "Flittchen" (which I have however never read or heard in this context).


I hear and say _Flittchen _all the time with reference to gay-community members , but why shouldn't that term be appropriate for heterosexual men?!


----------



## perpend

_der Gigolo_ passt manchmal im Deutschen. So etwas muss nicht gleich heissen, dass derjenige uebermaessig rumschlaeft oder Sex gegen Geld hat.


----------



## Resa Reader

zhanning said:


> I'm having trouble translating this word into German. Manwhore here doesn't mean a literal whore, but a male who is (shamelessly) promiscuous, and isn't necessarily offensive. Is there a German slang equivalent?



What about "Hurenbock"? I don't know whether it would fit into your context. It certainly doesn't sound friendly and is not a word I would normally use. (It sounds somewhat vulgar.)
http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc... Hurenbock&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou


----------



## Thomas W.

Resa Reader said:


> What about "Hurenbock"? I don't know whether it would fit into your context. It certainly doesn't sound friendly and is not a word I would normally use. (It sounds somewhat vulgar.)
> http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~ein Hurenbock&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou



"Hurenbock", as I know it, is a generic cuss word, like "Arschloch"/"asshole", and has nothing to do with sexual activity.


----------



## Resa Reader

Thomas W. said:


> "Hurenbock", as I know it, is a generic cuss word, like "Arschloch"/"asshole", and has nothing to do with sexual activity.



I agree that it is an abusive word that is also used in a generic sense but for me it still has the sexual connotation. Maybe it is a bit outdated.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Hurenbock
http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc... Hurenbock&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou
"ein sexuell ausschweifender Mann; Mann mit wechselnden Geschlechtspartnerinnen"


----------



## Gernot Back

_Schürzenjäger_, _Weiberheld_, _Don Juan_ are all terms of some kind of admiration. _Schwerenöter _and _Flittchen_, on the other side, aren't; nor is _Hurenbock, _but _Hurenbock _blames the female object of desire for the behavior of the heterosexual male. _Male whore_ or _manwhore _doesn't do that.


----------



## mathman

Nein, "manwhore" ist meistens für heterosexuelle Männer gebraucht worden. In dem Outkast Lied "The Way You Move" heisst es "Now they got me in the middle feeling like a manwhore." Das heisst, die Frauen betrachten ihn als jemand der mit absolut irgend jemandem Sex haben würde. Es ist ein sehr grobes Wort das man nie in höflichen Kreisen verwenden soll. Wendungen wie "skirt chaser" (Schürzenjäger) oder "Don Juan" sind gar nicht in derselben Kategorie, obwohl sie fast dieselbe Bedeutung haben. 

(Bitte korregiere meine Fehler!)


----------



## Gernot Back

mathman said:


> Nein, "manwhore" ist meistens für heterosexuelle Männer gebraucht worden. In dem Outkast Lied "The Way You Move" heisst es "Now they got me in the middle feeling like a manwhore."


 Also, was meinst du, passen nun _Flittchen _(auch in Bezug auf einen heterosexuellen Mann) und _Schwerenöter _als deutsche Übersetzungen oder nicht?


----------



## mathman

Keine Ahnung. Ich bin Englisch-Muttersprachler, und deswegen würde ich es nie versuchen, die Bedeutung (und deren Nebenbedeutungen) deutscher Wörter zu erklären bzw. übersetzen.


----------



## Resa Reader

"Schwerenöter" halte ich wie "Schürzenjäger, Weiberheld, Cansanova, etc." für zu positiv und zu harmlos. Ein 'Schwerenöter' ist ein Mann, der gerne mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht "anbändelt" (ein Herzensbrecher). 

Was das Wort "Flittchen" anbetrifft, glaube ich nicht, dass man es im Deutschen auf einen heterosexuellen Mann anwenden würde.

Wahrscheinlich haben wir im Deutschen keine genaue Entsprechung für "manwhore". So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist es "ein Mann, der rumhurt". Wobei "rumhuren_"[vulgär]_ auf Männer und Frauen angewendet werden kann. Der "Hurenbock", den ich vorgeschlagen hatte, würde die Sprachebene treffen, scheint aber wirklich etwas veraltet zu sein. Berlusconi wurde in mehreren Zeitungsartikeln als "Hurenbock" bezeichnet.


----------



## Gernot Back

Resa Reader said:


> "Schwerenöter" halte ich wie "Schürzenjäger, Weiberheld, Cansanova, etc." für zu positiv und zu harmlos. Ein 'Schwerenöter' ist ein Mann, der gerne mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht "anbändelt" (ein Herzensbrecher).


Harmlos mag ein _Schwererenöter _sein, abgesehen davon dass er die Frauen, deren Herz er bricht, in _Schwerenot, _also tiefe Depression stürzt.


Resa Reader said:


> Was das Wort "Flittchen" anbetrifft, glaube ich nicht, dass man es im Deutschen auf einen heterosexuellen Mann anwenden würde.


Ich hätte da keinerlei Skrupel, was die Verwendung des Wortes _Flittchen _in Bezug auch auf heterosexuelle Männer anbelangt; warum auch, nachdem es sich zumindest für schwule Männer bereits etabliert hat?

Ich würde gerne Luise Puschs Meinung zu diesem Thema hören, die einst in ihrem feministisch-linguistischen Standardwerk _Das Deutsche als Männersprache_ so brilliant den Unterschied herausarbeitete zwischen "_Sie schenkte ihm ein Kind_" und "_Er machte ihr ein Kind_"!


----------



## perpend

Gernot, geht auch "Schwerenöterin" für eine Frau? Mir ist das Wort ganz neu.


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> Gernot, geht auch "Schwerenöterin" für eine Frau? Mir ist das Wort ganz neu.


Nein, begrifflich gibt es das bisher nicht, obwohl es das in der außersprachlichen Realität natürlich gibt. Das ist ein untrügliches Signal für die sexistische Verwendung des Begriffs!
Genauso wenig gibt es eine _Namensvetterin _oder eine _Namensbase_. So etwas nennt man _lexikalische Lücken_, wie ich bei Luise Pusch gelernt habe. Aber diese Lücken gilt es, im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter zu füllen!


----------



## Resa Reader

Hier die Definition, die der Duden gibt. Meist wird der Begriff eher scherzhaft/bewundernd verwendet.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Schwerenoeter


----------



## perpend

Danke. So etwas finde ich interessant. Übrigens würde ich unter Schwulen "Flittchen" schon im Deutschen sagen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht unter "Hetties". Naja, in Sinne einer geschlechtlosen Sprache dann eben: _Schwerenöterchen. _Nee, oder?


----------



## Leica

Ich finde die meisten Wörter eher veraltet, ich glaub die Jugend sagt heutzutage z. B. "Player" vielleicht sonst "Womanizer"? 


Schwerenöter, Schürzenjänger...das sagt man nicht mehr wirklich oder?


----------



## Resa Reader

Die Begriffe "Schwerenöter, Schürzenjäger, ..." klingen heute sicher etwas angestaubt. Sie werden allerdings teilweise noch scherzhaft, mit einem Augenzwinkern gebraucht (v.a. "der alte Schwerenöter" / "du alter Schwerenöter")
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzensbrecher :


> In den folgenden Jahrzehnten entstanden vor allem durch Wortneuschöpfungen in der Boulevardpresse eine Fülle bedeutungsverwandter Begriffe wie Casanova, Playboy, _Schürzenjäger_ oder _Frauenheld_, die jedoch alle den Herzensbrecher als Vorbild haben. Der bislang jüngste in dieser Reihe ist der _Womanizer_.



Der "Player" für machohafte Aufreißertypen war mir neu. (Muss mal bei meinen Schülern nachfragen, ob die das gebrauchen.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Resa Reader said:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzensbrecher


Wir suchen hier mit der deutschen Entsprechung von _manwhore_ aber sicherlich keinen Begriff, der einen bewundernden, positiven Beigeschmack hat. 

Genau einen solch bewundernden, positiven Beigeschmack haben aber alle genannten Begriffe außer _Flittchen_. _Schwerenöter _käme nach meinem Empfinden auch noch in Frage, aber auch nur dann, wenn man einen scherzhaften Unterton vermeidet, was bei einem antiquierten Wort wie diesem vielleicht etwas schwer ist. Ggf. käme auch noch _Lustmolch _in Betracht. Möglicherweise ist aber auch dieser Begriff inzwischen zu angestaubt, als dass man ihn noch ohne Augenzwinkern verwenden kann: Echte moralische Entrüstung brächte man damit dann nicht mehr zum Ausdruck. 

Vor einem halben Jahr hat Alice Schwarzer in der Talk-Show von Anne Will Dominique Strauss-Kahn im Rahmen seiner Zimmermädchen-Affäre ja auch lieber als _brünftigen Schimpansen_ bezeichnet denn als _Wüstling_.
http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/article13388326/Alice-Schwarzer-und-der-Springteufel-in-der-Hose.html


----------



## Leica

Resa Reader said:


> Der "Player" für machohafte Aufreißertypen war mir neu. (Muss mal bei meinen Schülern nachfragen, ob die das gebrauchen.)



Mir ist grad der Thread eingefallen.  Hast du inzwischen mal bei deinen Schülern nachgefragt?


----------



## Resa Reader

Leica said:


> Mir ist grad der Thread eingefallen.  Hast du inzwischen mal bei deinen Schülern nachgefragt?



Hab's über die Ferien vergessen. Werd's aber nachholen.


----------

